# Silicone fuel line on a Homelite trimmer?



## junebug1701 (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm repairing my neighbor's Homelite 25cc EasyReach trimmer. Of course the fuel lines were deteriorated. Would it be OK to replace them with silicone fuel tubing like I used on my model plane engines?


----------



## TnShooter83 (Apr 14, 2010)

I did a little research on this, and from what I've read..

I would NOT use it, it will work with SOME gas types.
But most GAS now has additives, which CAN cause the line to swell.

Basically it comes down to what additives are in the gas. 
And I've not found out, nor does any one seem to know what exactly it is causing the lines to swell.

Hope this helps.


----------



## junebug1701 (Jun 15, 2009)

Well, I went ahead and tried the fuel line, and it seems to be working fine. We'll see how it holds up over the summer.


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

junebug1701 said:


> Well, I went ahead and tried the fuel line, and it seems to be working fine. We'll see how it holds up over the summer.


keep me posted on the status


----------

